# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF Box New Repair Pack

## mohamed73

*03/Feb/2015 Released : 
Samsung:*  *SGH-T999v* *Now Supported With RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Bricked/EFS/Modem  With Support 4.3 and 4.42 Version*  *SGH-I747U Now Supported With RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Bricked/EFS/Modem With Support 4.3 Version*  *SM-G730W8 Now Supported With RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Bricked/EFS/Modem With Support 4.2.2 and 4.4.2 Version*  *Test Released Version For :  SGH-S5302 Galaxy Pocket Now Supported With RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Bricked/EFS/Modem  SGH-S5303 Galaxy Pocket Now Supported With RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Bricked/EFS/Modem*

----------


## samia

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

----------

